# "I Spoke With My Child" -- Have u seen this?



## pregnancyloss (Jun 18, 2006)

A friend of mine sent me this:

"I Spoke With My Child"
http://www.ISpokeWithMyChild.com

This is absolutely breathtaking!!!


----------

